# Finally!!!! (Double post...)



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I'm Chinese so I think the Chinese "please" sounds cuter than English - qing qing. (Plus, I can now say my dog is bilingual... LOL)

Been teaching this trick to my little guy for about 2 months now. It took him a while to get the stance, I think he was too young to figure out the balance, but kept on trucking with clicks and treats! The arms he got in 2 days (15 min each day = 1/2 hr). So proud of him.






Now... if only I can say "Finally" to his potty training!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So cute! Love his coloring too!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG that is SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job, Roshi. haha So cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That is SO cute!!! What a doll Roshi is!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is just too darn sweet!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a smart little guy Roshi is! He is adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute! A little doll baby!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

awesome..Chinese new years is early this year too...maybe roshi will get lai see?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is SOOO cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMGosh, ADORABLE!!!! SO cute, I LOVE it!!
Tillie has horrid balance and tips over when she tries to stand on her hind feet! LOL


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Ni hao Roshi, you are so adorable and smart.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that is so great! What a smart boy Roshi is!


----------

